# Do you use a neck pad AKA pussy pad when squatting?



## Prophecy

I've just had my second day of squatting. I think my technique is good, but I'll be bringing a mate along soon to confirm.

I would love to add more weight to the bar but even at just 10kg either side (please don't laugh, I'm going for technique at the moment) my top vertebrae is agony when I'm doing it. I have tried repositioning the bar but it always seems to end up here and hurt like hell.

Would a pad help or will everyone laugh at me? Lol.


----------



## Kamwe kuacha

I have fvck all meat on my traps, hurts like hell with a loaded bar on my back!! But I'll NEVER use a fvcking pussy pad!!


----------



## Mingster

Sounds like you have the bar positioned a little on the high side to me. I squat with a 'high' Olympic style bar position and have never had any pain whatsoever tbh...


----------



## Lewis1

Use a pad and avoid pain or don't use a pad and get pain...

Are you serious pal?! Just use some cushioning. I use a towel. Couldn't care less what people think


----------



## Suprakill4

roll bar down onto traps a little more mate. But if using the pad is comfortable for you then why bother what people will think. They wont laugh when you are squatting big numbers with good form will they?


----------



## MrM

I use a pad, if I had a fat comfortable back I prob wouldn't need one, but im mostly skin and bone so need the padding. Plus I generally have a few spots on my back and the pad makes a nice exfoliant.


----------



## Ken Hutchinson

Never used one myself, but if it's good enough for Dave Draper


----------



## Simon01

Use a pad mate, Who cares wot people think.


----------



## Prophecy

Lol, thanks lads. I'll get a pad in think. I'll use my towel and see how that goes first. My traps are non existent now and I read somewhere that if you don't use a pad it will hurt for a while but then be fine soon after. But it was stopping me from adding weight today so yeh I guess you're all right. Pussy pad it is!


----------



## alan1971

Makes me laugh why some people worry what others will think. :lol:

Just do what ever works for you OP, not using a pad does'nt make you look any harder, so ****'em.


----------



## jake87

i have the bar sitting on top of my rear delts and with 140kg on it feels comfortable


----------



## eezy1

ull get some soreness when you start out. my traps give me plenty of cushion these days tho. dont rest it too high mate or ull have a lump where ur top vertebrae is


----------



## Mr_Morocco

use pad everytime


----------



## pYp3s

I like them lol. I can without but the bone at the top of my spine sticks out like a mother****er :001_tt2:


----------



## Prophecy

But do you use your hands to actually put some upwards pressure on the bar to stop it falling off, or should it just rest there with your hands just being used to balance it?


----------



## mikeod

dont use a pad cos you will look like a pussy. but more importantly if you learn how to set up and squat correctly wou wont need one. also dont wait for your mates biast opinion on your squat form, get a vid and post it up and get some decent honest critique


----------



## jake87

Prophecy said:


> But do you use your hands to actually put some upwards pressure on the bar to stop it falling off, or should it just rest there with your hands just being used to balance it?


you bring your elbows up as much as possible to keep the bar in place


----------



## Prophecy

bongon95 said:


> dont use a pad cos you will look like a pussy. but more importantly if you learn how to set up and squat correctly wou wont need one. also dont wait for your mates biast opinion on your squat form, get a vid and post it up and get some decent honest critique


I would post a video but I have no mates who go to this gym and everyone keeps themselves to themselves.


----------



## mikeod

Prophecy said:


> I would post a video but I have no mates who go to this gym and everyone keeps themselves to themselves.


set your phone down and point it to where your squatting.thats what i do, or sometimes i get bill oddy to do it:rolleye:


----------



## Sweat

Mine used to hurt at first but think it was combination of not holding bar properly (too high up) and also just getting used to it. Now no pain at all where the bar is resting. Just slight bit of pain in wrists, but that again is form I am sure, so will tackle that soon!


----------



## iamyou

Don't use it man. It would probably hurt your technique not help it. Even girls don't use it at my gym. If your back hurts when squatting you're doing something wrong. Or you've got a ton of bacne.  You could wear a thicker shirt.. I guess the area just gets numb after a while.


----------



## a.notherguy

Wear a hoody and put your hood up to squat until you get used to the bar positioning


----------



## Prophecy

iamyou said:


> Don't use it man. It would probably hurt your technique not help it. Even girls don't use it at my gym. If your back hurts when squatting you're doing something wrong. Or you've got a ton of bacne.  You could wear a thicker shirt.. I guess the area just gets numb after a while.


No spots. And I did put my collar up today of a base layer I was wearing and it made no difference at all. I'll call into Decathlon 2mrw and get a pussy pad.


----------



## kingdale

move the bar lower down i bet you have it too high up your neck i used to have the exact same problem as you and take a towel to the gym to put under the bar until i realised what i was doing wrong.


----------



## mikeod

Prophecy said:


> No spots. And I did put my collar up today of a base layer I was wearing and it made no difference at all. I'll call into Decathlon 2mrw and get a pussy pad.


dont forget a sports bra while your at it


----------



## hometrainer

there is a stingray at my gym for squating its takes the strain out a bit by spreading the weight across the shoulders it clips on the bar and works for me


----------



## Prophecy

hometrainer said:


> there is a stingray at my gym for squating its takes the strain out a bit by spreading the weight across the shoulders it clips on the bar and works for me


Nothing at all in mine. Not even a box of accessories. In fact I'm gonna email the manager now to ask him if he can get something in...


----------



## monkeybiker

You don't need a pad. Squeeze your shoulder blades together and this should squeeze your upper back muscles together giving a place to sit the bar. The bar should never be touching any bone. I don't feel any pain from the bar being on my back.


----------



## WillOdling

Do whatever you need to do to make it comfortable.

Fvck what other people think, maybe others don't need one but that's them, not you. Don't put yourself through unnecessary pain when you don't have to.


----------



## AK-26

I use the Foam pad on the bar to squat, people go on like it reduces gains or some sh*t.

Its there to help with uncomfortableness, you're still pushing the same weight so if it helps go for it.


----------



## guvnor82

Nope never used a pad never needed too got enough meat on my traps 2 handle it.

Most people I see using pussy pads have sh1t form and the way to high.


----------



## Monkey skeleton

I used to use a pad until I'd done enough deadlifting to build enough traps to make it comfortable. Would never go back now, as I feel more in control of the bar without it.


----------



## Smitch

Monkey skeleton said:


> I used to use a pad until I'd done enough deadlifting to build enough traps to make it comfortable. Would never go back now, as I feel more in control of the bar without it.


Exactly what I was about to type.


----------



## VanillaFace

I use a pad, but I'm also a pussy  but as others have said, who gives a fcuk what other ppl think? What gym do you go to btw? Most gyms have pads already so you don't need to get your own


----------



## Robbie789

Maybe your hands are too wide? If they're closer you can tense your traps more


----------



## Prophecy

VanillaFace said:


> I use a pad, but I'm also a pussy  but as others have said, who gives a fcuk what other ppl think? What gym do you go to btw? Most gyms have pads already so you don't need to get your own


I go to PureGym in Belfast. There aren't any pads or other accessories about the place. I even asked another lad after he finished squatting.


----------



## MattGriff

Anyone claiming they cannot squat without a pad due to AAS use is talking ****. You think powerlifters don't take any AAS?

The Dave draper example is stupid - bars were less heavy duty, thinner and flexed more - they do not these days - this again is another excuse.

You will NEVER squat with good from with a modern bar using any form of padding other than your body - it changes the biomechanics of the lift.

Anyone talking about a bone sticking out at the top of their neck has the bar on their neck not on their traps.

Funny how us strongmen are able to carry a 400+ kilo yoke frame high up on the back with no issues, and moving with it but you cannot statically hold a bar - kinda highlights your own training mentality and is also unsurprisingly the reason most who have argued for are generally smaller less developed members of the board.


----------



## cudsyaj

front squats I've got my chubby delts to rest the bar on and away we go...

rear squats and pad all the way. Just not enough meat to counteract 120kg + without having a really miserable time.


----------



## RascaL18

I always use a pad! No way am I damaging my spine to look cool! I'd wear barbie arm bands and a pink tutu if I thought I'd save my back from damage!


----------



## 2H3ENCH4U

I just wear a thick hoodie - works for me


----------



## Smitch

RascaL18 said:


> I always use a pad! No way am I damaging my spine to look cool! I'd wear barbie arm bands and a pink tutu if I thought I'd save my back from damage!


How's it going to damage your spine though?


----------



## RascaL18

MattGriff said:


> Anyone claiming they cannot squat without a pad due to AAS use is talking ****. You think powerlifters don't take any AAS?
> 
> The Dave draper example is stupid - bars were less heavy duty, thinner and flexed more - they do not these days - this again is another excuse.
> 
> You will NEVER squat with good from with a modern bar using any form of padding other than your body - it changes the biomechanics of the lift.
> 
> Anyone talking about a bone sticking out at the top of their neck has the bar on their neck not on their traps.
> 
> Funny how us strongmen are able to carry a 400+ kilo yoke frame high up on the back with no issues, and moving with it but you cannot statically hold a bar - kinda highlights your own training mentality and is also unsurprisingly the reason most who have argued for are generally smaller less developed members of the board.


I'm 19stone and I am not one of the less developed members I did a yoke walk with 380kg and YES it did hurt and give me bruising. I train for strong man and I have big traps. I can squat with good from with a pad ass to the floor. If support is on offer why not take it? You'll strap up your knees and elbows and wrists etc but not suppost a fragile spine? My mum now has arthuritis in the sticky out bone and she is in absolute agony daily, this is something I will avoid if I can, by wearing the pad!


----------



## 2004mark

I'm not trying to sound hard here... but I don't understand how it hurts, you must be doing somthing wrong. I'm not big at all but have never had an issue.


----------



## Snorbitz1uk

2004mark said:


> I'm not trying to sound hard here... but I don't understand how it hurts, you must be doing somthing wrong. I'm not big at all but have never had an issue.


I agree with this, unless you are putting the bar actually on the neck then its pretty comfortable without a pad


----------



## MattGriff

RascaL18 said:


> I'm 19stone and I am not one of the less developed members I did a yoke walk with 380kg and YES it did hurt and give me bruising. I train for strong man and I have big traps. I can squat with good from with a pad ass to the floor. If support is on offer why not take it? You'll strap up your knees and elbows and wrists etc but not suppost a fragile spine? My mum now has arthuritis in the sticky out bone and she is in absolute agony daily, this is something I will avoid if I can, by wearing the pad!


IT CHANGES THE BIO-MECHANICS OF THE LIFT by altering the position of the weight - knee, wrist, elbow wraps DO NOT do this, they support a joint.

The spine is more than capable of bearing hundreds of KG's when in a correct position - the spine IS NOT fragile, and obviously the main thing in you that is is your mind and focus towards a goal.

You are more likely to injure yourself with a pad - either the feeling of a bar on the body where micro adjustments can be made quickly due to nerve response feedback or on a compressive pad capable of slipping, moving and altering the line before you can react.

Post a vid of your so called good form and lets take a look shall we, I would hazard a large guess that it is nowhere near as good as you think.


----------



## RascaL18

Smitch said:


> How's it going to damage your spine though?


150+kg sat just above your spine? How won't it damage it? You look at all the big squatters, see what pain they are in! One of my bosses mates was a big guy squatted heavy and he was in a powerlifing comps soley squatting, he came in yard on crutches tellin me about weight lifting and how its ****ed his legs , he's had 2 hip replacements and a knee replacement and he's had surgery on his vertibre at top of his spine and they fused together over time causing something spondulosis or something like that all because he said he never wore a pad or straps


----------



## Smitch

RascaL18 said:


> 150+kg sat just above your spine? How won't it damage it? You look at all the big squatters, see what pain they are in! One of my bosses mates was a big guy squatted heavy and he was in a powerlifing comps soley squatting, he came in yard on crutches tellin me about weight lifting and how its ****ed his legs , he's had 2 hip replacements and a knee replacement and he's had surgery on his vertibre at top of his spine and they fused together over time causing something spondulosis or something like that all because he said he never wore a pad or straps


By that reckoning you're saying that it's the actual weight that will damage the spine and not the bar itself, which is it?


----------



## TECH

Bar is too hight mate. Drop it down to your traps and when you squat squeeze your shoulder blades together to create a cushion. Don't use the pussay pad. Aside from being girly it actually puts you off balance and can wobble the bar.


----------



## RascaL18

MattGriff said:


> IT CHANGES THE BIO-MECHANICS OF THE LIFT by altering the position of the weight - knee, wrist, elbow wraps DO NOT do this, they support a joint.
> 
> The spine is more than capable of bearing hundreds of KG's when in a correct position - the spine IS NOT fragile, and obviously the main thing in you that is is your mind and focus towards a goal.
> 
> You are more likely to injure yourself with a pad - either the feeling of a bar on the body where micro adjustments can be made quickly due to nerve response feedback or on a compressive pad capable of slipping, moving and altering the line before you can react.
> 
> Post a vid of your so called good form and lets take a look shall we, I would hazard a large guess that it is nowhere near as good as you think.


The moment I get a camera out in the gym taking videos or photos is the moment ill drop a 25kg plate on my ball bag. I'm not ****d about what you think about form. What I'm saying is heavy weights a yoke do hurt your bag regardless of you've you mountainous traps or skinny chicken nugger shoulders! And for the slight raise that when the pad is compressed suitable into your back with the weight of the bar on your back the rais is about half a inch! So the bio hazzardous mechancial. Differance you mention will be minor!


----------



## RascaL18

Smitch said:


> By that reckoning you're saying that it's the actual weight that will damage the spine and not the bar itself, which is it?


The bar with the weight loaded on did the damage! Can't be ****d with arguments! Simply saying I will always wear a pad!


----------



## murphy2010

it takes a while to get used to the squat bar, it does feel uncomfy at first. but until i was fine with it i used to just wear a hoodie to give me some padding without having to use the pussy pad


----------



## rchippex

Not read the whole thread but a good pad to get is the rdx one from ebay.


----------



## MattGriff

RascaL18 said:


> The moment I get a camera out in the gym taking videos or photos is the moment ill drop a 25kg plate on my ball bag. I'm not ****d about what you think about form. What I'm saying is heavy weights a yoke do hurt your bag regardless of you've you mountainous traps or skinny chicken nugger shoulders! And for the slight raise that when the pad is compressed suitable into your back with the weight of the bar on your back the rais is about half a inch! So the bio hazzardous mechancial. Differance you mention will be minor!


Well they don't bother my back. I also train with a Powerlifter who has squatted over 350kg raw and squatted 465kgs and who squats over 300kg every week and has done heavy squats each week for over 20 years - guess what no back issues, anecdotes are easy. If you are going to talk crap please make it factual and not anecdotal as that is simply the tool of someone who doesn't know what they are talking about.

So the bar is raised half an inch, which changes the moment arm, then guess what you move, your back will move during the lift and the moment arm alters further - get some knowledge of how physics works before trying to use it to argue as you sound like a bit of an idiot with your responses.

I love how you mention 'All the big squatters' - all the big squatters I know, and that's quite a few including most of the best in the country have none of the issues you talk about.


----------



## flinty90

i use a condom when squatting it stops the end of my c0ck getting infected when its dragging on the floor with each rep ( do i go down that low or do i have a big c0ck) you decide lol

oh but a pussy pad , why dont you just take 2 tampons in for your nostrils and a sanitary towel to mop your brow aswell lol !!!

sorry im joking im not really rock hard in fact i dont even train


----------



## RascaL18

MattGriff said:


> Well they don't bother my back. I also train with a Powerlifter who has squatted over 350kg raw and squatted 465kgs and who squats over 300kg every week and has done heavy squats each week for over 20 years - guess what no back issues, anecdotes are easy. If you are going to talk crap please make it factual and not anecdotal as that is simply the tool of someone who doesn't know what they are talking about.
> 
> So the bar is raised half an inch, which changes the moment arm, then guess what you move, your back will move during the lift and the moment arm alters further - get some knowledge of how physics works before trying to use it to argue as you sound like a bit of an idiot with your responses.
> 
> I love how you mention 'All the big squatters' - all the big squatters I know, and that's quite a few including most of the best in the country have none of the issues you talk about.


im not a spine doctor and i have never claimed to be a proffessor or a know it all about squats! i simply said that yoke and squats DO hurt my back when you said its the lesser developped people who they hurt! which in my case it is not!! i dont want to study physics to lift weights i want to go in the gym so my bit and go home and rest pain free. my mums got arthuritis in her vertibre and i know a old powerlifter whos got his vertibre fused together from years of squats. thats FACT ive seen the **** they have to go through and that is the same **** i want to avoid. for you to come on and call me a idiot makes you look pathetic. im a idiot for wantign to save my back from agony.... total dick i must be....??


----------



## MattGriff

RascaL18 said:


> im not a spine doctor and i have never claimed to be a proffessor or a know it all about squats! i simply said that yoke and squats DO hurt my back when you said its the lesser developped people who they hurt! which in my case it is not!! i dont want to study physics to lift weights i want to go in the gym so my bit and go home and rest pain free. my mums got arthuritis in her vertibre and i know a old powerlifter whos got his vertibre fused together from years of squats. *thats FACT ive seen the* **** they have to go through and that is the same **** i want to avoid. for you to come on and call me a idiot makes you look pathetic. im a idiot for wantign to save my back from agony.... total dick i must be....??


So you can actually prove that this is from correctly performed squats? I highly doubt it. Whenever people state FACT in capitals with such anecdotal evidence it usually means it is not.

No - you are an idiot for the useless arguments and total lack of understanding you display towards the topic while posting things as 'FACT'.

If it hurts as in back pain or is going to risk spinal fusion, and let me make this abundantly clear for you: YOU ARE DOING IT WRONG.


----------



## rchippex

Makes me laugh when people give a flying fcuk about what others think of them in the gym. I couldnt give a toss what anyone thinks or says about me. All it would do is fuel my aggression even more which would help me train even harder. If you want to use a pad then go for it. When you see someone laughing at you get angry and hammer your squats out even harder. Saves you punching them in the teeth. Why put yourself in unnecessary pain that can distract you from what you are supposed to be concentrating on. Seems like this thread will just turn into another 'my cock is bigger than your cock' contest :lol:


----------



## RascaL18

MattGriff said:


> So you can actually prove that this is from correctly performed squats? I highly doubt it. Whenever people state FACT in capitals with such anecdotal evidence it usually means it is not.
> 
> No - you are an idiot for the useless arguments and total lack of understanding you display towards the topic while posting things as 'FACT'.
> 
> If it hurts as in back pain or is going to risk spinal fusion, and let me make this abundantly clear for you: YOU ARE DOING IT WRONG.


did i say my mum got arthuritis from squattign you ignorant ****! NO! i said shes in pain from her vertibre due to arthuritis!!!!!!

the other owerlifter guy is in agony and has had operations and still has less sensitivity in his fingers due to his vetribre being fused together from what his doctor says is down to the squats!

ive never claimed for the squat to hut my back. but where the bar sits it feels bruised. if i can avoid this then why not? im never wanting to be able to lift half a tonne on my head i simply want to look good and enjoy what i do therefor i will use any given apperatus that will help me in my quest for aesthetics WITHOUT pain! there for i will use a pad as and when i want.

YOU CAUSED THE ARGUMENT!


----------



## RascaL18

rchippex said:


> Makes me laugh when people give a flying fcuk about what others think of them in the gym. I couldnt give a toss what anyone thinks or says about me. All it would do is fuel my aggression even more which would help me train even harder. If you want to use a pad then go for it. When you see someone laughing at you get angry and hammer your squats out even harder. Saves you punching them in the teeth. Why put yourself in unnecessary pain that can distract you from what you are supposed to be concentrating on. Seems like this thread will just turn into another 'my cock is bigger than your cock' contest :lol:


standard UK-M


----------



## flinty90

RascaL18 said:


> did i say my mum got arthuritis from squattign you ignorant ****! NO! i said shes in pain from her vertibre due to arthuritis!!!!!!
> 
> the other owerlifter guy is in agony and has had operations and still has less sensitivity in his fingers due to his vetribre being fused together from what his doctor says is down to the squats!
> 
> ive never claimed for the squat to hut my back. but where the bar sits it feels bruised. if i can avoid this then why not? im never wanting to be able to lift half a tonne on my head i simply want to look good and enjoy what i do therefor i will use any given apperatus that will help me in my quest for aesthetics WITHOUT pain! there for i will use a pad as and when i want.
> 
> YOU CAUSED THE ARGUMENT!


----------



## sockie

Plumbers pipe wrap,abt a foot long piece.


----------



## mikeod

RascaL18 said:


> did i say my mum got arthuritis from squattign you ignorant ****! NO! i said shes in pain from her vertibre due to arthuritis!!!!!!
> 
> the other owerlifter guy is in agony and has had operations and still has less sensitivity in his fingers due to his vetribre being fused together from what his doctor says is down to the squats!
> 
> ive never claimed for the squat to hut my back. but where the bar sits it feels bruised. if i can avoid this then why not? im never wanting to be able to lift half a tonne on my head i simply want to look good and enjoy what i do therefor i will use any given apperatus that will help me in my quest for aesthetics WITHOUT pain! there for i will use a pad as and when i want.
> 
> YOU CAUSED THE ARGUMENT!


 this has been answered about 5 times in this thread!

wearing the pad changes the bio mechanics of the lift, which in turn stops you squatting with correct form.

instead of name calling, take some good advice and learn to squat with correct bar placement. and everyone,s a winner


----------



## RascaL18

bongon95 said:


> this has been answered about 5 times in this thread!
> 
> wearing the pad changes the bio mechanics of the lift, which in turn stops you squatting with correct form.
> 
> instead of name calling, take some good advice and learn to squat with correct bar placement. and everyone,s a winner


Regardless of bar placement I'd use a bar pad! The technique on the weight I lift will not suffer that bad from bad form so I will continue to do as I do. End of.


----------



## Marshan

Never knew such a thing existed, 'pussy pad' eh? Would a borrowed sanitary towel do the job if no such item were available??


----------



## mikeod

RascaL18 said:


> Regardless of bar placement I'd use a bar pad! The technique on the weight I lift will not suffer that bad from bad form so I will continue to do as I do. End of.


well as the sayin goes "you can lead a horse to water".....


----------



## Daz1245

Always use one


----------



## Prophecy

Some priceless comments here. Keep it up lads


----------



## MattGriff

RascaL18 said:


> I train for strong man and I have big traps!





RascaL18 said:


> i simply want to look good
> 
> Nothing like someone who knows what they are talking about eh!


----------



## monkeybiker

What is the point of all these angry replies? Your only lifting weights ffs.

I don't use a pad I squeeze my back muscles together to cushion the bar on my upper back muscles. If the bar is not touching my spine then I don't see how a pad would protect my spine.

Use a pad if you want but it's not a case of being macho it's about doing the exercise right. I think for the most part if people are having problems is because they are not pulling there shoulder blades together and have the bar too high.


----------



## simonthepieman

i've attached broken glass and nails to my squat bar to make it more manly


----------



## Marshan

simonthepieman said:


> i've attached broken glass and nails to my squat bar to make it more manly


Thats the job...wire it up to the mains and youve finally cracked it!!!


----------



## RascaL18

MattGriff said:


> Nothing like someone who knows what they are talking about eh!


Just by your avatar and the way you are I can imagine exactly what you look like


----------



## MattGriff

RascaL18 said:


> Just by your avatar and the way you are I can imagine exactly what you look like


Relevant post


----------



## RascaL18

I love you


----------



## DeadlyCoobra

Ken Hutchinson said:


> Never used one myself, but if it's good enough for Dave Draper
> 
> View attachment 101369


looks like he is squatting in chinos and boat shoes hah!

I used to use the pad when i first started out for a few weeks but it was a really fat pad and the bar didn't feel very stable, anyway i took the pad off and it hurt my back neck / back for a few sessions then nothing. just grin and bear it for a few weeks and soon you will forget it ever hurt!


----------



## martin brown

Lol at the responses on this.

FACT if it hurts your technique is rubbish. I train girls who squat more than most guys here and they have smaller traps, smaller backs, and weigh half of what most of you all do. Guess what - none of them use a pussy pad and none of them moan because the bar hurts!

Sort your technique out and learn to squat with the bar touching you. This is essential for good technique.


----------



## DeadpoolX

People will laugh at you anyway squatting 10kg each side so a pussy pad won't make much difference .

Crack on fella


----------



## flinty90

martin brown said:


> Lol at the responses on this.
> 
> FACT if it hurts your technique is rubbish. I train girls who squat more than most guys here and they have smaller traps, smaller backs, and weigh half of what most of you all do. Guess what - none of them use a pussy pad and none of them moan because the bar hurts!
> 
> Sort your technique out and learn to squat with the bar touching you. This is essential for good technique.


how many fcukin times do i have to remind people that forum ettiquette states you have to say " i train girls who squat more than 99.9% of guys on here"

its just the rules bro you know this.. dont let me have to fcukin hunt you down and kill you , yes i have decided im probably as hard as 99.9% of people in this message pmsl X


----------



## Dave 0511

facepalming at the comments on here ....

wearing a pad is gay end of


----------



## DanielScrilla

i use it dont care what people think


----------



## justin case

i wrap an old towel around the bar as i have always done, why suffer pain when there is no need?


----------



## justin case

Dave 0511 said:


> facepalming at the comments on here ....
> 
> wearing a pad is gay end of


is it gay to lie on a padded bench?..or sit up board?


----------



## Gym-pig

I use a pad at the gym

It home I have a standard bar and use a length of pipe insulation foam - works the same as a £20 pad and cost less than a quid


----------



## Pardoe

i front squat so i dont use any pads


----------



## Gym-pig

Dave 0511 said:


> facepalming at the comments on here ....
> 
> wearing a pad is gay end of


Limit your squat because of the bar digging into your traps ?

Limit your deadlift by not using straps

I can see where this is going and its not to hypertrophy :stupid:


----------

